

What are the main weaknesses of Python as a programming language? - prog
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-main-weaknesses-of-Python-as-a-programming-language

======
leon_
The top answer gets many points right IMHO. The only reason I use Python for
scripting is because of its superb standard library (which other language
comes bundled with a SMTP server?).

But as soon as something with a similar powerful library would come along I'd
switch. Writing scripts in Python is not pleasant for me. Alone quickly moving
stuff out/into loops/if clauses is just a major PITA. Where in C I would
comment out the 'if' line in Python I have to additionally de-indent the block
of code.

It's the small quirks and minor annoyances that sum up and make Python really
not fun to me.

